# Could I be pregnant?



## carolineleigh (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm 18, and 5 days ago I lost my virginity to my boyfriend, and the first time it was protected, but the second time we didn't use protection at all. That night I started feeling nauseous and crampy for a little bit, but I was thinking it was nerves. Fast forward 5 days later and I can barely keep my eyes open in my 8 AM class, I'm extremely tired and exhausted all day, I've had cramps like no other (I'm currently ovulating, but my cramps haven't been as bad as the ones I'm experiencing), I've been really nauseous and have come close to throwing up (I haven't even come remotely close to throwing up in 3 years), I have cold-like symptoms (stuffy nose and sneezing), I've been experiencing some back/shoulder pain, and I've acquired some cravings. Is there any chance these are very, very early pregnancy symptoms? Could I be pregnant? And when is the earliest I can take a pregnancy test? It's only been 5 days since intercourse, but if it's not normal to experience pregnancy symptoms this early, then I have no idea why I'm experiencing these symptoms.


----------



## Cats41 (Feb 9, 2016)

Sometimes loosing your virginity can cause you to be sore or crampy... But many women can feel sick and have nausea or flue like symptoms after a couple days of conception... Wait and see if you get your period and if you don't, take a pregnancy test. Good luck!


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Have you checked your other thread because you asked the same question a few days ago and several people have responded. I'm not going to repeat my answer, it's the same as before but to answer your second question, you can get a pregnancy test which is accurate 10 days after conception. I will also reiterate my previous advice; you need to see your health care provider.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carolineleigh (Feb 5, 2016)

katelove said:


> Have you checked your other thread because you asked the same question a few days ago and several people have responded. I'm not going to repeat my answer, it's the same as before but to answer your second question, you can get a pregnancy test which is accurate 10 days after conception. I will also reiterate my previous advice; you need to see your health care provider.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you think I should see the health care provider that is at my university? I'm an hour and a half away from home. Plus, my health care provider at home is still a pediatrician so I'm not entirely sure she could help me out other than referring me to another doctor or something.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes. The student clinic would be a great place to start. They will have had plenty of experience caring for people in your situation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carolineleigh (Feb 5, 2016)

katelove said:


> Yes. The student clinic would be a great place to start. They will have had plenty of experience caring for people in your situation.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. What do you think I should say/ask?


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

I think you should tell them you had unprotected sex six days ago and you are concerned about the possibility of pregnancy or STIs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

Conception only happens a few days per month, and pregnancy symptoms typically happen only after at least 2-4 weeks after conception. I think you should go to your student health clinic. They can do pregnancy and STD tests. I know hook-ups are common at that age, but try to take the long-term view about it.


----------



## serenitynurse (Aug 21, 2014)

Yes you may definitely have a fertilized egg that has not implanted yet. If you do not want to become pregnant, you need to get emergency contraception IMMEDIATELY. YES call your university's health office immediately and tell then what happened and get the copper T IUD inserted ASAP. It is the most effective form of EC available.

A pregnancy test at this time means nothing because it will not indicate positive until your hormone levels are high enough to be detected in a urine test, when the pregnancy is well underway.


----------



## my3beasties (Feb 10, 2012)

:yeah Yes, what the others have said! I should add that in the future if birth control fails, you can also buy Plan B (the "morning after pill") over the counter now, which is taken as soon as possible up to 72 hours after intercourse to prevent pregnancy. It's about $50, and totally worth the peace of mind.

Another thing you can do is chart your fertility cycle. See the info at www.tcoyf.com - this should be required reading for all young women!  This way you will become familiar with your cycle, know when you are approaching ovulation, and whether or not there is a chance you are fertile. (But please always use protection anyway for the sake of STIs - you're young & your body needs to stay healthy! Remember to respect yourself - college guys say "Bros before Hos", but I say "Sisters before Misters"! heheh)

As for your symptoms, pregnancy symptoms don't typically start that early (I've been pregnant 7 times and always am an "early bird" in feeling it) - so you may be just going through a little virus and will be feeling better soon. STIs can cause symptoms like that too: PID can cause abdominal cramps, herpes makes you feel flu-like, etc. so please get tested/checked out to be safe.

See the clinic, get tested to find out for sure, and let us know! Either way, you'll find plenty of great support here. :love


----------



## funfunkyfantastic (Feb 9, 2008)

You could be pregnant but wouldn't experience symptoms this early. The earliest I had symptoms was 12-14 days after conception. The symptom I had wouldn't have been detected by a first time mom though (round ligament pain.) 

You could be feeling sick because you caught a bug, or because you are regretting losing your virginity. Regret can make you feel quite sick.


----------



## Claudia Chapman (Aug 9, 2012)

Why didn't we use contraception?
Do I want to be pregnant?

Those are the questions to ask yourself today on your way to the clinic. If you don't want to be pregnant, it will probably be easier on you to take measures before you miss a period.


----------



## Claudia Chapman (Aug 9, 2012)

What made you come here to ask this question?


----------



## Claudia Chapman (Aug 9, 2012)

One more thought. We've all made mistakes when it comes to our sexuality. Sometimes the world sends a not-so-subtle message to young women that those mistakes define who we are. 

Did you make a mistake having unprotected sex? I can't answer this for you but I want you to hear this. If it was a mistake, that mistake does not define who you are. This doesn't mean you don't have to own up to it or take action. But it isn't who you are. You can learn from the experience and put it behind you.


----------

